

Show HN: Facebook Photo Browser (#backbone, #github, #minitutorial) - nchuhoai
http://nambrot.com/blog/4

======
nchuhoai
author here. this is just a small prototype of a facebook photo browser since
I wanted to play around with Backbone. I deployed on Heroku, published on
Github, and wrote a small guide to what I was thinking. I hope you enjoy it

